# Vorsicht vor der rechten Maustaste!



## The Onk (19 März 2002)

... bin über so ein Dingens "gestolpert". Hier der Link ht*p://newkeys.2fbi.de/ 
 
*Aber Finger weg von der rechten Maustaste dann wird er Aktiviert.*:evil:


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2002)

Nett, wirklich nett...

Mal wieder der übliche Stardialer-Schrott.


----------



## Anonymous (20 März 2002)

Sehr nett, wirklich....
Stardialer/Mainpean outen sich jetzt auch über ihre Rechtsabteilung ganz amtlich anlässlich Beschwerden über ihre Kunden bei der FST: (in diesem Fall ging es eigentlich um piratos.de und anderes...):

....hiermit bestätigen wir den Eingang Ihrer E-Mail vom20.02.2002.
Wir weisen Sie darauf hin, dass das von Ihnen benutzte Download-Tool dem 
Verhaltenskodex der FST entspricht. 
Sollten Sie daran Zweifel haben, bitten wir Sie, uns das entsprechende
Tool zur Überprüfung zuzuschicken.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Mainpean GmbH

Dr. Peter Krull
...
das ist kein Scherz, sondern bei mir heute angekommen. Das Datum ist völlig daneben, die Anfrage ging ursprünglich an die FST, welche die Sache gleich abgewiesen hat. Seltsamerweise kommt nun Wochen danach dieses....
Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


----------



## Heiko (20 März 2002)

Der Kodex der FST hat ein großes Manko: er regelt nur Verhaltensvorschriften für die Dialer selber und direkt in Bezug auf den Dialer.
Die größten Probleme werden aktuell aber durch die Art und Weise erzeugt, wie man die Dialer an den Mann bringt und nicht durch die Dialer selbst.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

*0190 Dialer*

der auf dieser URL  installierte Dialer hat´s in sich. Da ich ausschliesslich  über ADSL ins Web gehe und mit Wechselplatten arbeite, die alle über Images gesichert sind, kann ich mir den Spass erlauben, diese Dialer sich installieren zu lassen, um zu sehen wie sie sich installieren bzw. einnisten. Der Dialer heisst  dialer_activex.ocx und installiert sich im WINDOWS/SYSTEM32 Verzeichnis und trägt sich ungefähr 20-30  mal in der Registry ein. ( Ich hab das Zählen beim Löschen der Einträge aufgegeben ) . Diese Dialer ist mir auch schon auf einer anderen URL begegegnet , ich weiss aber nicht mehr welcher. 

Also Holzauge sei wachsam !!!


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2002)

@technofreak;
willst Du den Dialer nicht mal der FST zur Überprüfung schicken ? Mich würde interessieren, ob es von dort sowas wie eine "Standard-Antwort" gibt, welche auf alle Anfragen, bzw. Beschwerden die Mitglieder betreffen, versendet wird. Mir ist auch schon aufgefallen, dass sich z.B.: Dialer von Mainpean/Stardialer lustig in der Registry und auch an anderen Stellen einnisten (wo sie auch hartnäckig nach einer Deinstallation der *.exe herumlungern...)
Die FST beanstandet dies jedoch nicht. Die Frage ist aber auch noch was die "Kunden" von Mainpean/Stardialer mit dem Teil anstellen....


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2002)

@dialerfucker

die Mühe kann ich mir sparen, ich hab meinen  Freund, der bei einen namhaften deutschen Presseorgan technischen Support macht, technische Beiträge  verfasst und mit der Materie bestens vertraut ist, gefragt was man zur Zeit unternehmen kann. Antwort "nichts" . Laut seinen Informationen schlummert zur Zeit eine Gestzesvorlage im Bundestag , die diesen eindeutig rechtsfreien Raum regeln soll. Wer die augenblickliche politische Situation kennt, wird sich keine Illusionen darüber machen, wie lang das, wenn überhaupt dauert, bis hier etwas geschieht. Es ist zum kotzen. Also Vorsicht , Vorsicht, Vorsicht !!!!


----------



## Freeman76 (24 März 2002)

Hi,

Problem bei diesem Dialer ist wie bei den vielen anderen Dialern einfach auch, dass vor der Installation ein Fenster bestätigt werden muss. Somit ist der User wieder der Dumme  :evil: , weil er ja aktiv der Installation zustimmt.

Das ein Gesetz lange dauert ist leider so, man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass die Thematik nicht einfach mit dem Satz "Dialer sind verboten" umgesetzt werden kann. Aber unserer Verbraucherministerin (im Bezug auf Steuerverbrauch) wird da schon noch puschen   

Gruß Freeman


----------



## Anonymous (17 April 2002)

pustekuchen... mein dialer hat mich nie gefragt, ob er installiert werden soll!

es öffnet sich wie von geisterhand immer wieder eine website, die den ungefragt installiert und auch startet! ohne einen einzigen nötigen klick!
wird wohl direkt X gesteuert sein... aber was soll man machen, wenn der übeltäter in polen sitzt? das is dann ja nun schon doppelt "rechtsfreier raum" *grummel*

was der dialer abrechnet weiss ich nich, weil ich DSL habe und er mir bisher nix tun konnte, aber er nerft einfach, weil man ihn nicht mehr los wird, und er immer wieder voller titten versucht sich einzuwählen

shog


----------



## Anonymous (18 April 2002)

*ActiveX*

nich Direct X sondern ActiveX


----------



## Freeman76 (18 April 2002)

Hi,

schon mal die Tips unter http://www.dialerhilfe.de zum entfernen des Dialers versucht?


----------



## technofreak (18 April 2002)

Schau mal ein bißchen auf der Platte nach , das Biest heißt dialer_activex.ocx. Es muß alles, aber auch alles was auf der Platte oder in der Registryeinträgen (ca. 20 ) so heißt gelöscht werden. eventuell auch anschließend noch den  Startseiteneintrag  vom Explorer und die Temporäry Internet Files im IE. Ich hab mir den schon mal vorgenommen.

Ein schwacher Trost , es gibt noch viel schlimmere !!!


----------

